

A Color TI-84+ Graphing Calculator Reported Real or Hoax? - newguy00
http://www.techpoweredmath.com/color-ti-84-c-hoax/

======
RKoutnik
Great, TI's catching up to 1970.

------
Cieplak
Isn't there an app for that?

